# 6-month kitten on 3rd or 4th call...



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

My friend has a kitten brought for breeding but she's calling at 6 months! I've suggested she tries accupressure mating, but is there anything else she can try? I don't mean Ovarid type things.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

The joys of precocious kittens, one of mine started before 4 months. Acupressure is the only thing I'll use, aside from toy boy - though I wouldn't like to use an outside V-boy.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I've been advised a cold, dark room - but it didn't work with Rosie who started at about 5 months


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Our Wispa started calling just before she reached 6 months, she had six calls before going to stud.
Our Taylor hasn't really had a call as such, we have thought she may have but only very half heartedly and she is now 9 months, just a few roll arounds, a teeny cry and that's it, finished.:confused1: Hope she's not going to be a silent caller, she is a big girl and would make for a good breeding queen.
I'm not sure about acupressure in case it could damage them, I've never tried it.There could be some homeopathy remedies which your friend could try to stop her calling.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

My friend doesn't use homeopathy but thanks. At least we now know of a cat who has had a similar history!


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

Now, I know you did say that you're not interested in the pill but what about the suprelorin implant? I don't think many of the British breeders on this board are familiar with this but it is quite popular in Scandinavia and in The Netherlands due to its lack of side effects. It's a bit more expensive than the pill and you have less control of when your cat will get back into heat (my vet says 6-12 months but I've heard that it's closer to 11-18 months) but other than that, I have no complaints. It works very well on my cat- she looks and acts exactly like a sterilised cat


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

That must be off-label as the website says it's for male dogs and ferrets! Thanks but I'm sure she doesn't want a chemical method in a maiden cat.


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

Yes, it's off-label as it's too expensive to apply for a license (from what I've heard) but is used at the zoo (wild animals), both female and male cats, dogs (also male and female) and ferrets. I was a bit weirded out by it as well initially (I asked the vet about the risks of infections and such when using the cat pill etc. and he said if I really wanted something safe and cost wasn't a problem, I should try this suprelorin thing) but did my (basic, as in online) research and it seems to work really well. 

Anyway, it is your friend's choice of course! I'd rather use the implant over letting my cat call and call (every 2-3 weeks)and possibly getting an infection. Mind you, I've never tried this accupressure thing either


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

OrientalSlave said:


> That must be off-label as the website says it's for male dogs and ferrets! Thanks but I'm sure she doesn't want a chemical method in a maiden cat.


There's also the not calling again for 12-18 months thing.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

sharonbee said:


> I'm not sure about acupressure in case it could damage them.


you really can't damage them anymore than you would by using the pressure point of pinching the flap of skin between your thumb and finger to cure a headache. 
It's much safer than cotton budding or putting anything else internally in the vagina



OrientalSlave said:


> That must be off-label as the website says it's for male dogs and ferrets! Thanks but I'm sure she doesn't want a chemical method in a maiden cat.


There's also the not calling again for 12-18 months thing which is an issue lol


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

spotty cats said:


> you really can't damage them anymore than you would by using the pressure point of pinching the flap of skin between your thumb and finger to cure a headache.
> It's much safer than cotton budding or putting anything else internally in the vagina
> 
> Do people really put cotton buds inside them to trick them into thinking they have been mated?!! I wouldn't dare, think I prefer to let nature take it's course and after about six calls put them to stud...if they are big enough and old enough that is. If they're not old enough I'm not sure what the best thing would be as if they have too many calls they can suffer other problems can't they? I think I would ask the vet for his advise and see what options there were, if any.
> The acupressure sounds like a good idea if there is no danger to them.Guess it all comes with having the experience and the confidence too.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Cotton buds and glass rods - not sure where one finds a glass rod. But it's not something I'm game to do.

I wouldn't let mine go past 3-4 calls, as recommended by all breeders I know, and breeding specialist vets. So something is needed to get them to 12 months. The risk of Pyo is too great with all the calling for my liking anyway. 

But there are large differences with what works for each breeder. We all just do what works for us, or doesn't work and learn from it as the case may be. 
The foreign breeds are usually far more precocious than longhairs tend to be.


----------



## mumzacab (Dec 29, 2012)

My 10 month old Ragdoll female appears to be displaying some of the signs of calling. This week though I noticed some spray/scent patches in the hallway - keeps on looking at the doors (front and back). Although she doesnt appear to show the other signs over affectionate or posture - she is however very aggitated and explosive in behaviour tearing around the place - is this another sign of heat or the cycle - I am hoping to try and breed from her - one litter only then would be spaying.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

She might be. But why just one litter? I can understand just one if she's not a good mother or has problems, but if you've gone to the trouble and expense of buying a queen for breeding, letting her have just one seems an unusual choice.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

You do know if she mates with the local moggy you will most likely get full black short haired kittens - and if she isn't active registered you are unlikely to find a good stud? She also needs DNA testing for HCM (a fatal heart condition) as does the stud etc. If she was bought for breeding your mentor should be able to advise you.


----------



## mumzacab (Dec 29, 2012)

Thank you for your comments. 

I am lucky to still be in contact with the breeder from whom I bought my girl who has another fantastic Ragdoll stud cat not related to my girl with whom I could look to mate. Although the breeder has been cutting down on her breeding lines. So it may be only opportunity via this route (if she retires a couple more of her cats) - hence thinking only one litter possibly. 

Understand that I would need blood tests etc to protect future lines. I just wanted to "bounce" my girls symptons on this forum (as I am New) instead of sending another message to the breeder - until I think my girl is ready was hoping this would be around March when she hits 1 year. 

I have had cats most of my life (but moggies who were always netured) but first time pedigree cat owner.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

It's good that your breeder is happy to help - that's always a big plus point. She's a little young at 10 months - if you can leave her another 2 months it would be better in my opinion. If she starts calling big time then mate her up after the 3rd big call otherwise she is at risk of pyometra ( a potentially fatal womb infection)


----------



## mumzacab (Dec 29, 2012)

My Girl is now approaching her 6th week of pregnancy. We had a scan last week and only one kitten...

Going back in 2 weeks time for a further scan to check on progress. Should I be concerned ie single larger kitten could result in difficult birth etc,

Any advice from anyone out there who has experience of this would be welcome.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

mumzacab said:


> My Girl is now approaching her 6th week of pregnancy. We had a scan last week and only one kitten...
> 
> Going back in 2 weeks time for a further scan to check on progress. Should I be concerned ie single larger kitten could result in difficult birth etc,
> 
> Any advice from anyone out there who has experience of this would be welcome.


I take it you decided to breed her at around 10 months? Going on from what spid advised you to leave her a couple of months to make her around one year,and seen as though she is six weeks gone now you must have bred her back then.

Well this could be the reason for the singleton as your girl was on the younger side but scans arnt always reliable,iv read on here before on people who had scans saying no kittens/pups and infact there were a few in there.

I had a singleton born and i have found they seem to go way over their due date,other people may have different experience with this.

I found the kitten was really big born 127g and it was her first litter and she really struggled to get the kitten out and she was well over 12 months when i bred her so not a small girl.

Good luck with the birth.


----------



## mumzacab (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks for your comments re the singleton (W L BSH)


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

I've had 3 singletons, and all went over, up to day 69-70.

I found them all much more work than a large litter because the mums lose interest and all called within 4-12 days of giving birth. Once that happened there was no interest in raising a single kitten, or even a litter of 2. So they had to be hand raised or put with another queen. 
I've found 3 is the minimum to keep mum raising them properly for 12 weeks with my cats.

As said scans aren't always accurate so yours may well have more than one.


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

We had a singleton born beginning of January. She was a young mum, started calling at 5 months so mated at 10 months on 4th call. She is a Maine Coon so bigger anyway and did go over born on day 68. However she gave birth no problem (kitten was 128gms) and she adored her. She has been an incredible mum and having just one was a good gentle way into motherhood for her. So although can be problematic can also go smoothly.


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

spotty cats said:


> I've had 3 singletons, and all went over, up to day 69-70.
> 
> I found them all much more work than a large litter because the mums lose interest and all called within 4-12 days of giving birth. Once that happened there was no interest in raising a single kitten, or even a litter of 2. So they had to be hand raised or put with another queen.
> I've found 3 is the minimum to keep mum raising them properly for 12 weeks with my cats.
> ...


I do agree that girls with small litters do start calling again soon. Although our singleton girl has only just had her first call again and kitten is now almost 11 weeks. However I have another girl who had 2 who started calling again when kittens were 5 weeks old. But she did continue to care for the kittens and in fact they are now 13 weeks old and she is still letting them feed. agree if she had called any earlier then probably would have been different as at 5 weeks kittens were beginning to wean. Bigger litters are generally better although had a girl last year who had 8 kittens and still started calling again at 8 weeks.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Mine always call between 4-7 weeks, but more kittens keeps them focused. Be lovely if they waited 8-11, and it's great your girl has raised her singleton  I know of very few that have.


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

spotty cats said:


> Mine always call between 4-7 weeks, but more kittens keeps them focused. Be lovely if they waited 8-11, and it's great your girl has raised her singleton  I know of very few that have.


Luckily they tend to have more than one so only had a few singletons. I suppose it is easier because they seem prepared to feed the kittens even when calling. Have hopefully attached a picture of her!


----------



## mumzacab (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks Chloe - the kitten is so pretty .......:001_tt1:


----------



## mumzacab (Dec 29, 2012)

We have hit week 7 - my girl is still very active (which is a bit scary) climbing and jumping around the place and doesnt seem to be eating much more than usual - in fact I would say she is getting more fussy about food. Although she has put a bit of weight on, would say she has stayed the same for the last 2 weeks - since her scan.

She has spent a bit of time in her nesting box - but most evenings and mornings just wants to cuddle up with me wanting a fuss constantly - purring and very vocal!

No other symptons or changes I can see (including the kitten) We arent due another scan/vet check until end of next week...


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Personally I wouldn't keep scanning - it's just stress for the cat and lining the pockets of the vets. Why bother? What will be will be.


----------



## mumzacab (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi Spid,

Thanks again for your comments. I will look to get the vet to give her a general check over and perhaps skip the scan - unless the cat displays any other cause for concern symptons. I think its me more than anything I need the reassurance that all okay with my girl. 

I did text the breeder twice, but she hasnt replied since I told her there was only one kitten. So have felt very much on my own. I have been reading lots about cat pregancy and birth articles etc, to try and equip myself with things I need to prepare and do etc. 

I have learned a valuable lesson I should have waited another couple of months so my girl was a little more mature before putting her to stud (whats done is done) and I have to live with the consequences of that decision. I do take my hat off to all of you breeders....


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Being active almost to the end is normal - think about it, cats are predators and have to catch their supper. Grazers just have to stand around munching, and hoping they don't get caught...

There is also no need to go back to the vets for anything unless she is unwell or having problems kittening. Presumably she has been wormed? If not ring the vet to get a Milbemax if you are in the UK.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I agree with OS - I wouldn't bother with the vet at all unless you feel there is a problem. Nothing they can do for a healthy cat even with a singleton. My Minnii had a singleton - fed him for 13 weeks she was a star.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

mumzacab said:


> We have hit week 7 - my girl is still very active (which is a bit scary) climbing and jumping around the place and doesnt seem to be eating much more than usual - in fact I would say she is getting more fussy about food. Although she has put a bit of weight on, would say she has stayed the same for the last 2 weeks - since her scan.
> 
> She has spent a bit of time in her nesting box - but most evenings and mornings just wants to cuddle up with me wanting a fuss constantly - purring and very vocal!
> 
> No other symptons or changes I can see (including the kitten) We arent due another scan/vet check until end of next week...


One of my girls had two in her first litter and a singleton in her second and was very active up until the last day in both pregnancies. I agree with what's been said about scans - really not worth the stress to the cat or the money to the vet. Rosie's singleton is now 11 weeks old and she still feeds him even though she was spayed on Friday - just a comfort thing now I think. She has done a great job with him and he is a real mummy's boy


----------



## mumzacab (Dec 29, 2012)

thanks for your reassurance all


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

If you don't already have a set of digital electronic scales that read in grams, now is the time to get them - they are not expensive, look in the kitchen department at your favourite high-street catalogue shop.

Weigh the kitten or kittens every day at about the same time. you are looking for them to put on 10g or more most days.


----------



## mumzacab (Dec 29, 2012)

My girl looks like she has slimmed down in the last 4-5 days - nipples dont look anything like they did a couple of weeks ago and are pale in colour and not swollen. I havent seen any movement anywhere on her body sign of a kitten - I am thinking somewhere between week 6 and 8 kitten has gone.... read up on some posts on here about kittens being absorbed ... will still take her friday to vet for a check up.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Absorbtion is possible, but if she's well in herself I'd simply wait to see what happens. I think you said she is a pedigree Ragdoll and you are trying to breed some pedigree Ragdoll kittens, so making an appointment to get her spayed isn't appropriate. If she has absorbed it then she will probably come into call fairly soon.


----------



## mumzacab (Dec 29, 2012)

Been to the vets this afternoon and vet scanned her - found there was something showing up on the screen but no spine and in the process of being absorbed. Just need to make sure she carrys on eating and drinking normally for the next couple of weeks. Jsut knew something not right. Was as people had pointed out probably too young to put to stud.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

What was the reason you bred her at that age?


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> What was the reason you bred her at that age?


How old was she???????


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Cosmills said:


> How old was she???????


Seems she was 10 months in January, and mated 4 weeks later as she was 6 weeks along in March.

Seems very young to be mating a Ragdoll at 10-11 months.


----------



## mumzacab (Dec 29, 2012)

enough said


----------

